# Favorite Candy?



## luvs (Jan 10, 2005)

i love jolly ranchers.
the square kind you get at the checkout aisle.


----------



## jkath (Jan 10, 2005)

Reese's (the originals, only)
York Peppermint Patties
Butterfinger (the new kind that look more like a KitKat)
English Toffee from Trader Joe's


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 10, 2005)

Good n' Plenty
Junior Mints
English Cadbury chocolate--milk and milk with nuts and raisins.
Polo mints


----------



## abjcooking (Jan 10, 2005)

Score
Twix
Strawberry Twizlers
peanut brittle
Toffee

Depending on the mood
Starburst
Skittles
Candy hearts


----------



## wasabi (Jan 10, 2005)

*Rolos
Snickers
Almond Joy
Hershey with Almonds*


----------



## Leaf Storm (Jan 10, 2005)

Any chocolate. I don't care


----------



## pdswife (Jan 10, 2005)

M & M's !

Junior mints at the movies!!!


----------



## amber (Jan 10, 2005)

I dont eat very many things for sweets, but when I have a hankering for something, It's usually a candy bar, like hersheys milk chocolate, caramilo by cadbury, or a sky bar.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 10, 2005)

This will take me forever!

M&M's- plain & peanut butter
Snickers
Caramelo
Whatchamacallit
Twix
Hershey's- milk choc. only
Milk Duds
Whoppers
Jolly Ranchers- peach is my favorite
Milky Way Midnight
100 Grand
Zero
Cow Tails
Twizzler Pull -N- Peel

OK, I'll stop now even though that's not even a good start to my list.


----------



## Dove (Jan 10, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *Rolos
> Snickers
> Almond Joy
> Hershey with Almonds*



mine too!! except never tried Rollos
Marge


----------



## middie (Jan 10, 2005)

jolly ranchers
chocolate
whatchamacalits
twix
milk duds

too many more to mention


----------



## Lifter (Jan 10, 2005)

Periodically Cadbury Neilsen's factory in Toronto need one of our machines on a priority basis, for a "new hire" who is physically disable...by company policy, that person cannot "start" until we deliver...

We go some distance in making it "same day", not only from simple human decency, but because they happily hand us the superfresh "Caramilk" bars, straight off the line, (ie a case of them!)(we share!), and is it ever better "fresh" than what you buy at a store!

Lifter


----------



## Silversage (Jan 10, 2005)

Any chocolate covered nougat.

Milky Way Dark is a good example.


----------



## Lugaru (Jan 11, 2005)

Lovesfood nailed my favorite in the first post.. so let me elaborate.

GREEN APPLE jolly ranchers. Ahhh. 


That and spicy and tangy tamarind candies such as rieles. Im sure you guy's in the southwest get a LOT of mexican candy in your stores.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 11, 2005)

Dove! If you like caramel and chocolate, you'll love Rollos! Try them!   I used to be a Jolly Rancher fanatic even though they weld your teeth shut if you bite down for too long.


----------



## irishtravel1 (Jan 11, 2005)

Good Chocolate.......yum!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 11, 2005)

Candy? Bleck!  :x   Give me a hot dog!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 11, 2005)

eye candy


----------



## crewsk (Jan 11, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> eye candy



   I like that kind too mudbug!


----------



## Paint (Jan 11, 2005)

Cadbury's Flakes
Turkish Delight
Maltesers.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 11, 2005)

"eye Candy" LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 good one!


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 11, 2005)

Chocolate burnt almond bars from Canada; Euphoria (Eugene based chocolatier) anything, and sour citrus hard candies or jelly ones.  Trader Joe's has a ginger chewable candy that is awesome.


----------



## Dove (Jan 11, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> eye candy


*Me Too...in a tight pair of Jeans..
Dove*


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 12, 2005)

Dove said:
			
		

> mudbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you think I like and watch football  :twisted:


----------



## mudbug (Jan 12, 2005)

norge and Dove - you need to watch SWIMMING!!!! and rodeos


----------



## pdswife (Jan 12, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> norge and Dove - you need to watch SWIMMING!!!! and rodeos




LOL.. I love  a good cowboy


----------



## mudbug (Jan 12, 2005)

me too, pds.  And track meets.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 12, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> norge and Dove - you need to watch SWIMMING!!!! and rodeos



Oh but I do, it just is not the season.  Watching ice skating, skiing and football and basketball.  My daughter was a record setter competitive swimmer in high school until she ended up with a torn miniscus, then had t quit the swimming and ballet.  Bummer, she was really good.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 12, 2005)

That's a shame, norgeskog.  When I was a kid, I wanted to be an Olympic swimmer, but lacked the money, requisite drive and discipline, etc.  Typical kid, wanting it all without any of the hard work.

My daughter has a young friend who is working toward making the Junior Olympic swimming team.  Poor thing is getting up at 4 a.m. every other day to go practice.  It takes quite a commitment!


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 12, 2005)

Almond Chunky's


----------



## middie (Jan 12, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> "eye Candy" LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



d'oh... eye candy... i forgot about that one now i feel stupid lol.

also have to add runts gobstoppers and nerds


----------



## crewsk (Jan 13, 2005)

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> mudbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Baeball is another good thing to watch! Like I tell my husband, I may not know much about football, but I sure as heck know a tight end when I see it!


----------



## Kitty in Beautiful South (Jan 13, 2005)

Milky Ways
Anything Cadbury
Wintergreen Life Savers (except holidays when you can buy Peppermint Cane mints--yum)


----------



## crewsk (Jan 13, 2005)

Kitty I love the candy cane Lifesavers too! I always buy 3 or 4 bags at the end of Christmas when they are on sale.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 14, 2005)

Cadbury  Caramello, and a Three Muskateers with seedless raspberry Jam on top.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Jan 14, 2005)

this is a topic near and dear to my heart, so i'll just gonna start with chocolate.

lindt anything, so long as it's fresh

same with perugina, but it takes longer to go stale.

hershey's anything, when you are in lancaster,pa.

cadbury fruit and nut bar

i can't remember the name of an english chocolate bar, but it's slogan is "it's not for girls". i like the original and the raisin and biscuit


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 15, 2005)

BuckyTom;  that "not for girls" candy, is that the official candy of the "He Man Women Hater's Club"?  

My brother in law borrowed the title from old Spanky and Our Gang movie shorts and placed it on his garage.  It's where he and a couple of freinds go when they have to get away from the women of the house and play cards, eat jerky, and shun everything "cute".  My sister knows that it's all in fun and bears him no ill-will over the garage.  And though I truly believe that men and women are equal, I also truly believe that there are differences and that men sometimes need to be men, without having to apologize for being so.  I think it's the same for women as well.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mudbug (Jan 15, 2005)

Absolutely right on, Goodweed!!  Nothing personal - we all need to be with our own kind sometimes to bond.  We are making doilies over here.  What are you guys doing in the garage?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 15, 2005)

making dollies out of nuts and bolts...


----------



## buckytom (Jan 15, 2005)

i just remembered, the candy "not for girls" is a yorkie bar.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 15, 2005)

are you allowed to tell girls what a yorkie bar is, bucky, or would that violate The Man Code?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 15, 2005)

i'm not sayin nuttin...


----------



## runninduo (Jan 15, 2005)

I totally agree about Jolly Ranchers.....specifically about the square ones at teh checkout stand.  I used to love the ones you bought in the bag with the candies wrapped in twisties.....but it's just not the same since they switched from the "brick shaped" to the "barrel shaped".

I also love sweet tarts, whatchamacallits and fun dip.


----------

